# Sun hat



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We're pulling out of the campground Sunday to head to our land for a couple of weeks to work on it. I wanted a straw hat with a big brim to shade me, but couldn't find anything locally.

Butterick had patterns half price last week, and I picked up a couple of hat patterns, and made this one yesterday, to work in. I like it well enough I'm going to make another.

I did modify the pattern just a bit, as the brim is supposed to be floppy, and I wanted it stiff, so I used Pellon #70 in it. This is from pattern 3787.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I like it, and my younger daughter would really like the colors you used. She favors those colors a lot.

Angie


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

very nice! a gardening apron to match (to hold gloves, pruners, bottle of water) and you are set.

http://www.babylock.com/projects/pdf/Gardening_apron_project.pdf
http://home.howstuffworks.com/quilted-clothing-patterns.htm

great ideas <wink>
http://www.reprodepot.com/ptclprn.html


maybe a bucket apron?
http://www.gardenguides.com/how-to/tipstechniques/familycrafts/bucketapron.asp

now you'ill be ready!


----------



## Hears The Water (Aug 2, 2002)

Your hat is beautiful! How difficult do you think it would be to enlarge the size? I cannot wear women's hats, I have to buy men's. When I do find a mans hat it is not very pretty or feminine... I want a girly hat! :Bawling: OK, seriously, I do have a big head, or too much hair or something and your hat is so pretty! I have actually considered making a "Little House on the Prairie" sun bonnet for myself but it would look kind of odd. But a hat like yours well, that is sure stylin'! 
God bless you and yours
Deb


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Deb, the hat comes in larger sizes (S, M & L). I'm pretty novice at this type of sewing, so I wouldn't attempt to redraft a pattern, but you could just run it through a copier and enlarge the pieces a bit?

Westbrook, thanks for the links! OOhh... more projects! LOL

I decided the hat needed something more, so I added some decorative stitching around the brim, and made a bow from the leftover sashing from the table runner I made last week. I might just hang it on the wall and make another! Hehe










Closeup:


----------



## Marcia in MT (May 11, 2002)

Concentric circles of stitches on the brim would help stiffen it, if the right Pellon isn't available.

I usually wear visors as my head gets too hot when I wear a hat. Decent, lightweight visors have been hard to come by -- I'll have to investigate and see about making one!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

CJ = that is great! I think it would look good in denim too! I think I am going to have to try that pattern!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd like to try some visors too. But I'd definately like to make my own ballcaps, I'd love a denim one!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

CJ your hat is very beautiful, I always have to read your posts, I know there is going to be a beautiful picture in the post. LOVE IT !!!
bopeep


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

now stop making your hat *MORE* beautiful!!!

<giggle>


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Speaking of hats--does anyone have an easy, plain bonnet pattern for a adult? I don't want one with gathers and all, but I saw one somewhere that is one piece and none of the commercial patterns I have seen are like that. I need it to keep the biting flies and mosquitoes off of my ears and neck. They are so BAD and so BIG since we are having so much rain. They pay no attention to repellent. Anyway a bonnet works great, but I would like a simple pattern. BTW CJ, I love your hat.


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

bonnet pattern(s) coming right up!!

http://hoover.archives.gov/LIW/sunbonnet/activities_sunbonnet.html

how to stiffen a brim and a warning about wearing them and sound.. I thought it was very interesting..
http://www.kannikskorner.com/infobonnets.htm

this one had gathers but just in case there was other tips or tricks you can use
http://www.motherearthnews.com/DIY/1978-07-01/Make-Your-Own-Sunbonnet-in-Less-Than-Two-Hours.aspx

might as well give you this one too
http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/trailofthe49ers/bonnet.htm

apron bonnet pattern children
http://sunbonnetsue.com/april2001.html

another bonnet/apron pattern adult
http://tipnut.com/vintage-apron-bonnet-pattern/


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone, I hope to finish another today.

Westbrook, I love the KanniksKorner link, how fascinating!


----------



## ilovetodig (Apr 15, 2007)

Westbrook, THANKS. I found two I may try. One of them I had seen awhile back and couldn't find again. I really love the interest that people show in this forum to others whom they have never met.


----------



## RedTartan (May 2, 2006)

Here's a free pattern generator for various kinds of hats, bags, wraps, and even some footwear.

http://www.wildginger.com/downloads/wtdemofinish.asp

Enjoy all!

 RedTartan


----------

